# Come on... We need to...



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

We need to start stuff here to get things going. To be hinets with all of you, Sam Cassell was the losing cause in game 7 of the 2001 playoffs. The guy focring shots here and there, over dribbling the ball way too much, demanding the ball way too muc. I think if it wasn't his pathetic play, Buck should have beaten the Sixers and went to a meaningless NBA finals anyay tho.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Come on guys? No fans here?
No wonder they don't make the playoffs.
What a losing team:yes:


----------



## Shaqs big toe (May 21, 2002)

Cassell hoiks up too many shots in every game. they have guys like Thomas, Robinson and Allen but he takes it upon himself far too often for my liking


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Do you think popularity has alot to do with physical appearance? I don't want to sound harsh that he is some Alien(sp?) or whatever. But come on, when you aren't good looking, don't give us so many facial expression, Sam. You aer destroying my eyes.


----------



## Shaqs big toe (May 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Penny Hardaway *
> Do you think popularity has alot to do with physical appearance? I don't want to sound harsh that he is some Alien(sp?) or whatever. But come on, when you aren't good looking, don't give us so many facial expression, Sam. You aer destroying my eyes.


LMAO!!!

Sam Cassell phone home


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Shaqs big toe *
> 
> 
> LMAO!!!
> ...


No kidding as I don't want him to be on my team.
Here is a perfect example of a semi-star who thought he is the "REAL DEAL" lol. :uhoh:


----------



## Brewinbucks (Jun 13, 2002)

I say the Bucks go after Andre Miller, so they can have a true PG instead of the joke sam cassell. This team is poised to make the finals if they could get it together


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Cassell IMO, is better than y'all make him out to be. He hits lots of shots, maybe not in game7 of that Eastern Conference Final but still. He keeps the team together when Robinson is in a slump and Allen is too soft. Yes he is scary. Yes he is VERY scary but that doesn't mean he is a bad player. bad person.....yes, bad player.....no. HAH J/K about the bad person part.

Please don't bash me too much I don't watch the Bucks all the time.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Cassell demands the ball too much as he is no Isiah Thomas or Allen Iverson, mean the guy is virtually a mistake to be kept.
Must trade, must trade.


----------

